# component cable signal loss



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

hey can anyone tell me at what point you would have signal loss on a length of component cable... i have a 30 ft set of component cable by monster and i have heard that even though its monster i could still have a problem because of the length.. it was custom made and i ended it up with it some how and i now have a use for it but i dont want to bother if its going to suck!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

For raw cable from respected manufacturers, they publish loss/length/frequency charts (losses per foot of length by frequency). Belden, Canare, and others make this information freely available. Usually the cables are good for 50' without significant loss. Now that's signal loss only. In typical broadcast scenarios (live sports events, newscasts, etc), these signal lines can be 300' or longer. The engineers know how strong the source signal is and what the threshold for the receiver is and can plan for the signal loss accordingly.

Another area of concern is the shielding. Better quality cables have better shielding, so the occasional trip near a power cable or signal wire won't distort the picture.

All that being said, I don't know what raw cable Monster uses for its products, so I can't say for sure -- but in a good environment (away from power cables, no splitters, etc), up to 50' is probably okay.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Monster is way over-priced, but it's not terrible quality cable. 30' is not an excessive length, so you should be fine with any half-way decent cable... such as the one you have.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to agree with the above posts, a 30' length of component cable is not going to give you any noticeable lose.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

thanx everybody!


----------

